# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kosova ia kalon Shqipëris me fëmij të lindur

## Drini_i_Zi

Ne vitin 2007 ne Shqiperi linden 33200 femije , ndersa ne Kosov ne vitin 2007 linden 33312 femij.

Ende nuk dihet sa banor ka Kosova por me siguri ska me shum se 2.3-2.5 milion banor. Ndersa Shqiperia me siguri ka 3 milion banor.

A ka mundesi qe Kosova ta kaloj numerikisht Shqiperin , cka po ndodh me lindjet.
Ne vitin 1990 ne Shqiperi numeroheshin 82.000 femij te lindur per nje vit , kshtu renie nuk kam par ne asnje shtet .

A duhet te shpresojm ende se dot behemi populli me i numert ne Ballkan ?

----------


## D@mian

E pse te behemi populli me i numert?

----------


## PINK

> E pse te behemi populli me i numert?


se jemi rrace e bukur  :perqeshje:

----------


## D@mian

Po u beme shume te bukur ne nje cope vend, c'u kuptua. Bukuria ka vlere kur eshte e rralle.

Si p.sh. breshka Caretta caretta, qe eshte specie ne rrezik per zhdukje.

----------


## BOKE

Shqiperia 3 milion banore? Si shume duket; s'ka mundesi. Me gjithe emigrantet, po.

----------


## ARKIA

Tani juve prej Kosove nuk po u marr vesh fare une . Nga nje ane qaheni se ngelet pa martuar dhe nga ana tjeter thyeni rekordet ne lindjen e femijeve. Mos valle vetem ne fshatra lindin apo dhe ne qytete.Keni ndonje statistike?
Gezuar dhe u shtofshi, shqiptare jeni dhe juve.

----------


## Qerim

> se jemi rrace e bukur



Mendoj se te dhenat nuk jane shume te sakta. 

Nje fakt eshte se ne Shqiperi po lindin me shume djem se vajza.

Si eshte ky raport ne Kosove ?

----------


## prishtinase

*te ne po ndalet rryma me shpesh*

----------


## altint71

Shqiperia sot pas numrimit qe ben numeron reth 3.350.000 banore.
Dua te shtoj qe ne 2007 gjate hyrjes ne aeroportin e Tiranes nje operator i policis ne sportel me komunikoj qe registrova dhe dy vajzat qe ske rregistruar perse ato jane shqiptare8 dhe 3 vjec,

I magjinoni sa jan kopjet e reja ne emigrim qe nuk registrojne femit!ne shqiperi.
Dhe e dyta pjesa me e madhe jeton ne qytet tashme ato nuk lindin me teper se dy femi,edhe atje po ndryshon shum mentaliteti.
Tju jap nje numer ,nje kuriozitet,ne 2005 50% e femive te lindur ne Como e Varese(veri te Italis) ishin femi shqipar.

----------


## Testim

> Shqiperia sot pas numrimit qe ben numeron reth 3.350.000 banore


Më duket se është hapur një temë këtu në' forum, ku është dhënë lajmi i fundit: 4.270.000 banorë.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Më duket se është hapur një temë këtu në' forum, ku është dhënë lajmi i fundit: 4.270.000 banorë.


Me gjithë emigrantët, rrezik në Shqipëri as 3 milion veta s'janë. Sikur t'mos kishim emigracion sot në Shqipëri do të kishim nja 4.6~5 milion banorë (se fëmijët jashtë Shqiperie s'besoj të jenë llogaritur te ai 4.27 mil.).

S'kemi ça bëjmë, edhe Shqiptarët do bëhen si Europa, jo aq rëndë sa të vdesim si komb po paktën të rujmë nivelet e popullatës me pak shtesë. Sot familja shqiptare në qytet po shkon drejt standartit prej 2 fëmijësh (apo 3 nqs dy të parët dalin goca  :perqeshje: ). Edhe në Kosovë kështu do të bëhet.

p.s. Sa për kuriozitet Greqia së bashku me Italinë ka popullsinë më të plakur në Europë me popullsi në zvoglim por që mbahet në nivele me emigracion. Edhe Serbia është në regres popullativ, aq sa dun të importojnë vietnameze e afrikane. Ndërsa Gjermania është shteti me lindjet më të pakta në botë.

----------


## new-man

*
Te jemi te shumt ne numer s'eshte asgje por te kemi emer eshte diçka e mire...!!!*

----------


## Hard_Style

> *te ne po ndalet rryma me shpesh*


e mos ki qka me bo ..... **** .... :ngerdheshje: 

ne vitin e ardhshum nr i lindjev do te bjer ,  pershkak qe rryma eshte duke u nal vetem nji ore ne dite .

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Pse jo Shqipatret e Kosoves edhe do ishin ne numer me te madhe po te mos ishte represioni serbo-sllave dhe debimet e medha te cilat ndodhen 
Nje fakte duhet te diture mire se Shqiptaret ne Kosove pas Luftes se dyte Boterore ishin pak mbi 200 mije por fale natalitetit te madhe ne arritem qe deri ne fillim te viteve 80-ta te jemi mbi 2 milion dhe prej atehere me regjistrim ne Kosove nuk kishte dhe tani shpresojme qe te behet regjistrimi i ri dhe mos te çuditemi kur do dalim afro 3 milion 








 Postuar më parë nga Forca-Z


A duhet te shpresojm ende se dot behemi populli me i numert ne Ballkan ?


Per kete a do behemi shumice ne ballkan kjo nuk eshte me ne dyshim pasi vetem edhe ca dekada jane ne pyetje 

Nuk thojne kot se çdo gje kthehet heret a vone prandaj Shqiptaret do jene parap Shumice ne Gadishullin Ilirike

*

----------


## YlliRiaN

> e mos ki qka me bo ..... **** ....
> 
> ne vitin e ardhshum nr i lindjev do te bjer ,  pershkak qe rryma eshte duke u nal vetem nji ore ne dite .


*Haha sje normal Hard po jo se prap do shtohemi nuk na duhen shume per 20 minuta kryejme pune ne*

----------


## Jack Watson

> *Pse jo Shqipatret e Kosoves edhe do ishin ne numer me te madhe po te mos ishte represioni serbo-sllave dhe debimet e medha te cilat ndodhen 
> Nje fakte duhet te diture mire se Shqiptaret ne Kosove pas Luftes se dyte Boterore ishin pak mbi 200 mije por fale natalitetit te madhe ne arritem qe deri ne fillim te viteve 80-ta te jemi mbi 2 milion dhe prej atehere me regjistrim ne Kosove nuk kishte dhe tani shpresojme qe te behet regjistrimi i ri dhe mos te çuditemi kur do dalim afro 3 milion 
> *


Veshtirë të dilni 3 milion. Para ca ditësh lexova një artikull në Express që vetëm gjatë 3 viteve të fundit janë larguar nga Kosova 150 mijë të rinj.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Testim

> te ne po ndalet rryma me shpesh


Jo rryma po dimni i gatë. Po bje borë përjashta 2 metra bora, spo ki ku me dal, e rri tanaj mrena, mos ki ça me ba, e ba thmi  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

> *Haha sje normal Hard po jo se prap do shtohemi nuk na duhen shume per 20 minuta kryejme pune ne*


ki te drejt Necky , neve mos na ipet naj pun qeter qe s'na shkon qaq per dore , se per k'si pun jem kapaciteta  :ngerdheshje:  ,po nasht more se qkjo na jet  :ngerdheshje:  njeri sot osht neser s'osht.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Veshtirë të dilni 3 milion. Para ca ditësh lexova një artikull në Express që vetëm gjatë 3 viteve të fundit janë larguar nga Kosova 150 mijë të rinj.





> Ne vitin 2007 ne Kosove linden 33312


*Mire the kane shkuar 150 mije por kane lindur per afersisht 99936*

----------


## MaDaBeR

> *te ne po ndalet rryma me shpesh*


Me siguri qe kjo eshte arsyea kryesore e ketij "problemi" kaq te madh.

----------

